# Run-In Shed? Show me what you have!



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine probably doesn't really fit your post.
Temporary until enclosed carport can be installed.
They prefer the 5.5ft barn, the nutters, but have used it on rare occasions. 12x30ft would be better for my 5 ponies to all fit under during rain, but they generally don't care anyway...
I keep feed behind 2 fences and tack in the house or trailer. Just not worth it for the dummies to find a way to them.
Good grief, forgot to mention the enclosed one.
For sheep and alpacas, but out of odd cement/paper roofing & the plastic roofing. So safe if any dodo decides to try and plow through it.
Was going to enclose the pony one in the same way until we can get the carport w/thick plywood installed. 
Used tposts and cable over the frame to keep them from flying away. We've had up to 60mph gusts already and only some slight wiggling.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have a run-in shed, but a pole barn. 

My hubby designed and then we made the barn with stalls under the roof ourselves.
That said, we did a lot of online looking at ideas others had and then tweaked a few to make what we now have.
One place I found valuable for ideas different and the same, but made to withstand some serious horsing around was Horizon Structures. _https://www.horizonstructures.com/horse-barns_
Looking at their workmanship, construction and how this worked for that was amazing and idea-inspirational.
The types of materials they used, and combined together to make function also eye-appealing and long-lasting gave us things to think about, some we incorporated and some I've added to my future wish list.
I don't think this company has any structures in your area but you are building yourself and just looking for ideas...ideas they share willingly on their website.

The few pieces of information I will say to consider for your shed is a overhang and either insulate or place plywood of some wood product under the metal roof for several reasons and gutters.
That overhang by itself will make a huge difference in year round accessibility for your horses, having it be friendly in rain, snow, heat and cold weather times for them and you.
Any barn I ever do again will have a huge overhang as I have found how much my horses enjoy coming "home" daily to rest under the quiet of the barn security yet not be inside...
They are protected from all the weather as they choose and often just hang-out during the day to escape sun, flies, heat...forget the rain.
With that overhang we also keep our stalls dry, the horses protected from driving rains.._mine don't get wet!!_
Best is to get up early AM and see my horses all lying down under the overhang resting...
My neighbors horses when I invite them here, first thing they all do is drop and lay down under the overhang and rest...there must be something about overhangs is all I can think...

So the roof material itself...
Plan on some kind of under-layer or insulating of the metal roof...
My pole barn is metal roofed...still looks nice years after building it even in the Florida weather which is punishing...
It is horribly noisy in a downpour, so loud you can not hear yourself think _*"LOUD"*_...
My horses going under the barn at night collects condensation that once morning sun arrives now drops off onto anything below...tack, feed, horses backs, stalls and shavings...all can get pretty wet when dripping occurs for several hours till the sun dries up all that residual moisture...then we repeat it the next day. :|
We have a full-length cap to allow heat to rise and leave.
I wish we had known to insulate or place sheathing under the roof to insulate from heat/cold and to quiet the noise factor of rain with our weather daily having torrential rains in rainy season.
Otherwise, we love the roof, the brown color has withstood the onslaught of Florida weather extremes of punishing sun daily.
In fact, when our home needs a new roof done, _hopefully many years from now_, we will be having applied a metal roof as it can also insulate further our attic space reducing the overall heat built-up we then need the A/C tubing to cool down to pass cooling air throughout our home. 
Nearly zero maintenance and the gutters/leaders already on our home can still be utilized so the deluge of water from storms is dissipated not puddling at the foundation.
Yes, regardless of where you live,_ any barn to me should have gutters installed to channel water away_ from the barn to reduce mud, standing water you need to traverse and flooding that often happens when horses pack the dirt making trails the water then follows in making the barn area wet. :icon_rolleyes:
A run-in shed if mine would be sporting gutters too for the same reason.


Enjoy your project and some pictures shared please. :smile:

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

How exciting to have your horses at home!! Nothing better than that :smile:

I have sort of a run in shed with partitions, and call it a barn. It works extremely well for my horses comfort and mine. Keeping in mind I live in the south so was more concerned with keeping horses shaded. 

My original tack/feed/hay room was 8'x16' and it quickly became inadequate. My barn started off with one 12x12 stall, two 10x12 stalls, and the 8'x16' combo room. A few years ago, I had an addition built with another 10x12 stall and a 12x12 hay room. I wish the hay room was bigger...even another two feet would make a huge difference, but I feed square bales exclusively. 


Key points in my barn is all stalls face south. Two doors for each stall, so they can escape if run out by another horse. I made stalls because I have varying ages and nutrition needs. 


You will want more room than you think, so plan on how to expand. 


One open air door is not as protective in the wind as two doors separated by a bit of wall. For example two regular stalls, with center partition removed. 


Pictures of my not fancy shed row barn, that my horses love. They go in it nearly every day on their own, and I can stall them up as needed. There was also a second addition to provide me with a wash rack, since the builders did not make the first aisleway (between combo room and second stall) wide enough to groom/tack up/wash horses. It turned into just a passage. 

These were taken during construction of the addition. 
1st picture over view from the north side, which shows the tack/feed room on the far left. Notice the small doors, that allow air to circulate but keep horses contained when needed. 
2nd picture shows inside construction with crusher rock base. 
3rd picture shows view down the row of stalls. The 4x8 sheet of plywood is placed on the front corner side wall so horses can eat in peace without neighboring horse reaching in.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The stall on the far right was converted to the hay room. It can be turned into a stall if needed quite easily, but 4 stalls are plenty for my needs. 

1) barn with addition freshly painted
2) Appendix QH in first stall next to combo room. This one is 12x12 and has half doors. I usually put new horses or big horses in this stall. 
3) Wash rack addition before roof was installed. My old Dreamer modeling area :smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The only changes I would make to my barn is to have the first aisle wider, so I could groom and tack up right next to the tack room. That was in the original plans, but the builder didn't do it right. 

Other change would be to make the roofline longer on the north side, as I get rained on when walking along there. Horses stay dry, I get soaked...again, builder did not follow plans correctly :evil: 

Final detail, for weather protection, doors are on opposite walls, so protected corner on the SW and NE corners, as that is where the bad weather normally comes from. 

BTW that barn was built in 2009, so here I am 11 years later and no problem except when a tree limb went through the roof over the back of the combo room. $95 repair bill for that :frown_color:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

How exciting @*Beau* !

I have two of the prefab Amish built run-ins, which are very popular here in New England. It's really convenient; they are prebuilt, loaded on a flatbed, and as long as the truck can easily get in and out of your pasture, they can be dropped anywhere. They have a heavy-duty hook on the sides so you can relocate them with a tractor, etc if needed.









The "big" shed is 10x25- two 10x10 stalls and a 5x10 tackroom, where I have all my tack, 8-10 square bales, two garbage cans of pelleted food, and various other supplies on a long shelving unit. That little space works HARD and holds a ton. I had electric run in there, so there's a light in the tack room and heated buckets in the stalls for the winter.









The stand alone 10x10-I set it off on its own thinking that if I had a horse on stall rest, I could add some temporary fencing around it but still allow them to see their friends. Haven't had to use it for that yet (*knock on wood*) so it doesn't really even get used as shelter. I feed my bossy lead mare in there 2x daily so she doesn't harass the other two once she's finished eating.









I was actually really surprised just how roomy the 10x10 stalls feel. I had initially planned on 12x12, but realized I just didn't need that much space (my horses are all Morgans). The 10x10 is more than enough room for them to lay down at night for a nap. I also have a blocker tie ring on the side and in a stall and tack up in there when I'm riding, which is really convenient.










I've seen all three of them in one stall once, but I don't think that's a regular occurrence :rofl:









Have fun picking out your sheds. I always love seeing other people's set ups!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice setup @egrogan I might have bought those if they had been available in my area.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Apparently I dont have any pics, but I have a 12'x36' run in. It was on the property when we bought it, its an awesome size for 2-3 horses. I ended up building in a section, and was planning on doing the other sections as well but I converted my garage into a barn instead LOL....honestly the only reason I didnt finish the run in was due to the fact its at the bottom of the property and quite far from water and electric. At this point I have my round bales delivered in the run in, I keep a few in the built in section and then put one into the open 12'x24' part of the run in so the horses have protection from the weather, as well as the round bale.

How exciting! Having your horses at home in my opinion is so much fun!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great pictures guys!!




Okay guys, so here is my tentative plan I drew up last night for hubby to figure out what we need for materials and measurements. 














And this is several years down the road probably, but this is my future preliminary barn plan!

















horselovinguy said:


> One place I found valuable for ideas different and the same, but made to withstand some serious horsing around was Horizon Structures



Oh yes, their site was on of the ones I was looking at last night for inspiration.




horselovinguy said:


> The few pieces of information I will say to consider for your shed is a overhang and either insulate or place plywood of some wood product under the metal roof for several reasons and gutters.
> That overhang by itself will make a huge difference in year round accessibility for your horses, having it be friendly in rain, snow, heat and cold weather times for them and you.
> Any barn I ever do again will have a huge overhang as I have found how much my horses enjoy coming "home" daily to rest under the quiet of the barn security yet not be inside...
> They are protected from all the weather as they choose and often just hang-out during the day to escape sun, flies, heat...forget the rain.
> ...



I do not plan on having an overhang on this run-in shelter. Instead we will "drop down" the front just to shelter it a bit more, such as this picture example I found:












On the future barn, that will have an overhang. But I won't do it for the run-in shelter.


The gutter is a good idea. That can always be easily added later too, if it is creating a water mess on the backside. The area of the property where I am placing things has a good slope to it, so we should have good drainage.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a 12x 30 shed that my husband built for me. He re-purposed a lot of the materials from a torn down barn. 12x20 of it is the horse side and 10x12 is my feed/utility area (there is a "porch" roof that extends longer at this part). I do currently have the horse side divided by 1 board because otherwise my mare will somehow take up the whole 12x20 space and keep my gelding out. I have extra tube gates stored and can easily put them up if I need to stall one. I really like this setup and would build it again. My tack is in my garage and I tack up out there. 

Here is my shed. It is facing uphill- because the prevailing winds come the opposite direction. I do have mud control grids directly in front of the shed and a board at ground level to help prevent water from washing into it. Not really the prettiest picture because of the mud and rocks-but this is our reality and the horses do fine.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I would be careful about the gutters. At least here, unless you get the kind that are easy to snap out and remove during the winter, they will get torn down by snow/ice load or the roof letting go of snow in the winter. Then you just have to pick up all the broken pieces after they finally emerge from the snow during spring melt. I would imagine that could be a problem where you live too.


We thought we had built the sheds up on enough of a "mound" that they would be ok, drainage wise, but we didn't get it right the first time. Last summer, we had them jacked up and rebuilt the footing almost a full 12" under them to help keep them out of mud and snow melt. So far, so good, though we still have lots of snow and ice on the ground around them right now. Last winter, they flooded badly. This winter, not at all.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...no to run-in overhang.
When you "drop-down" you could actually add a small bit of kick-out and that would give you a bit of watershed distance away from you dripping water right on the edge of the protected barn area...just a thought.
This might then be a better potential solution than gutters...something I never considered nor had experience with on our barn or free-standing garage in sunny Florida. :eek_color:


When we bought our pole barn we spoke at length with the pole barn company, the saw mill guys.
They told us to make all our sizes in multiples of 12 for width and length and that would save us money, considerable money.
We were told 12' is a very "common" size so more choices of wood, type of wood and a lot less waste having to cut board lengths or buy more expensive shorter boards.
When I looked at your rendering and saw the 58'... split the difference and go to 60' and save a bundle.
You never have enough space, always you will find something to fill every nook and cranny.
The run-in 12' x 36'... a 12'x12' stall space to hold feed, hay, tack suddenly becomes small quickly.
Consider going a bit larger to 48'x 12' for the ability to use the space for added hay storage {more quantity bought cheaper the per bale price!}, space so you not need to have the hay stacked over your head to fit 100 bales {3 month supply for 2 horses fed baled hay exclusively}, you can walk into the feed area easily with bags of feed/supplements and your hay is kept back far enough horses can't giraffe their necks and snack...
Now also think that with the horses home you will need cleaning equipment...wheelbarrow, manure and pitch forks, possibly broom or rakes.. shavings stored, buckets, blankets and the list goes on...a bit more space will make accommodating all that much easier.
When we did our pole barn, the difference of adding the extra 12' length was $200.00 more, that was it. 
Few pieces of metal roofing, 2 more posts, extra couple of rafters, purlins, and support cross-members...well worth it.
With my pole barn we measure size from post to post but the roof has a overage of about 2' every side...so my barn edge to edge is larger than my actual ground footprint.

Another place to save is go direct to the sawmill and place your order for needed materials.
They probably have industry contacts with the metal roofing company.
As many middlemen as possible to cut out will save you much $ - $$$$.
And your hubby probably already knows there are different grades of pressure-treated lumber if you are intending to use that...immersion rating or something. How deep the penetration of the repellent goes in the lumber also can affect cost, but that also can affect lasting longevity too.
All things to look into, especially a local sawmill or pole barn place would also be able to do your run-in shed materials list easily...all the same "ingredients" utilized a bit differently. :smile:

Your project sounds and looks so exciting...*enjoy!!*
Nothing sweeter than the day done, the horses are home and you sit outside and hear them whinny greetings to you when they spy you watching them..._melts the heart. _
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

If you plan to eventually have a pole barn with aisleways, would be better to put up the poles and roof and then just start adding partitions as you go along. 

Building the shed row first, then needing the taller poles for the bigger barn will get tricky. 

No reason to have gutters, IMO, I don't have any on my barn or my house! Waste of time and money. 


Another thing that is quite common is to just have one of those metal carports installed with high legs. Then fill in the sides. The bigger ones have seriously strong metal trusses.

Also works well for round bales, this is what I used for round bales until I moved locations. Now it covers my horse trailer


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> No reason to have gutters, IMO, I don't have any on my barn or my house! Waste of time and money.


I guess a waste for some...:|

Can tell you on my barn when it rains, not hard either, when the water is running off the roof it hits and goes down the back mighty quick soaking you...
Water also when drips to the ground will dig holes in the dirt, quite deep sometimes when we have a longer rain time...
For my home...
I wouldn't own a home without gutters, leaders and functioning downspouts so we can direct the channel of water away from the foundation so it is not undermined from rain runoff _{we don't get melting snow or snow at all!}_...
In a area where freeze/thaw happens that could be a big deal if you crack a foundation wall...
On a barn...still would prefer to direct water flow away from than have it pond close when you need to step through it to feed or forget it freeze and now someone or your horse slips on the ice....oh heck no, no thanks to that thought!! :frown_color:
Beau's decisions, and those of her husband who will be the main carpenter on task to complete this labor of love for the lovely wife. :wink:
As I said, lots to consider and think about, more to discuss...a date night to talk horsey needed. :lol:

_Do enjoy the project..._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> Another place to save is go direct to the sawmill and place your order for needed materials.
> 
> As many middlemen as possible to cut out will save you much $ - $$$$.
> And your hubby probably already knows there are different grades of pressure-treated lumber if you are intending to use that...immersion rating or something. How deep the penetration of the repellent goes in the lumber also can affect cost, but that also can affect lasting longevity too.
> All things to look into, especially a local sawmill or pole barn place would also be able to do your run-in shed materials list easily...all the same "ingredients" utilized a bit differently.



Yup. There will be no middleman. The hubs is a project manager in his real line of work, so he sure comes in handy!


There's not really a middle man to our home either (mostly). We're pretty much building it on our own since he knows all the subs. Saving a boatload of money.

Here's a sneak peak of that...... (run-in shed view is blocked by the house, as well as where the barn will be, but you get the idea!) The photo is kind of deceiving; there's more room back there than it looks like.











And one inside picture. Because I am in love with all the sunshine we will get in the winter!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

That's a big house. Very bright and sunny! You should be quite happy there 

Fortunate to have talented DH. I just did a lot myself...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Its already beautiful...sleek clean lines.
Walk out lower level and a wall of windows...to die for scenery!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> If you plan to eventually have a pole barn with aisleways, would be better to put up the poles and roof and then just start adding partitions as you go along.


I plan to have multiple corrals anyway, and so I would want a run in shed in this location anyway. It's just cheaper and easier to get that up first for the time being, and then worry about the barn later. 



AnitaAnne said:


> No reason to have gutters, IMO, I don't have any on my barn *or my house*! Waste of time and money.


I disagree on the house part. Lack of gutters or non-functioning gutters will absolutely create water issues in your basement. Of course, if you don't have a basement, then it may not be a problem.



AnitaAnne said:


> Another thing that is quite common is to just have one of those metal carports installed with high legs. Then fill in the sides.


I shy away from anything that is not structurally "permanent". We just get such high winds and nasty weather here sometimes. Not that it can't damage permanent structures and not that you can't anchor temp ones down, but it just makes me nervous.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

beau159 said:


> I disagree on the house part. Lack of gutters or non-functioning gutters will absolutely create water issues in your basement. Of course, if you don't have a basement, then it may not be a problem.
> 
> .


Not very many basements here, although my crawlspace is quite deep on one side (5 blocks above grade). House has been here since the 50's without any issues. Important to grade land properly away from structure, and have full 18' overhang and metal flashing. 




beau159 said:


> I shy away from anything that is not structurally "permanent". We just get such high winds and nasty weather here sometimes. Not that it can't damage permanent structures and not that you can't anchor temp ones down, but it just makes me nervous.


These carports are amazingly permanent, even the basic one I purchased. Can't remember the numbers for the wind, but it was quite high and a 30 yr lifespan warranty for that one!! 

The bigger ones use the metal trusses, just like commercial construction. I'll see if I can find picture. 

But each to their own...what works for one may not work for others! Since you haven't liked any of my posts or pictures, I will sign off as I am obviously no help on this project :wave:

metal trusses


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

egrogan said:


> I would be careful about the gutters. At least here, unless you get the kind that are easy to snap out and remove during the winter, they will get torn down by snow/ice load or the roof letting go of snow in the winter. Then you just have to pick up all the broken pieces after they finally emerge from the snow during spring melt. I would imagine that could be a problem where you live too.


That's why you put those snow guard things on a tin roof to stop that, or whatever they are called. The "bar" that will run all along the length of a tin roof, near the edge. 

These: (although this shows two)















AnitaAnne said:


> These carports are amazingly permanent, even the basic one I purchased. Can't remember the numbers for the wind, but it was quite high and a 30 yr lifespan warranty for that one!!


My cousin has a few carports just over the hill from us now, for his little acerage for his horses (although he uses them for equipment storage). Yeah, he's put the roofs back on NUMEROUS times over the years.

It's not the tresses that I'm worried about. It's the roof that can get ripped off in the wind gusts / updrafts / swirls. Yes, minimized by putting something on the walls to stop that, but I don't know. I've been seen too many ripped to shreds around here!



AnitaAnne said:


> Since you haven't liked any of my posts or pictures, I will sign off as I am obviously no help on this project :wave:


:confused_color: No need to sign off? 



AnitaAnne said:


> Fortunate to have talented DH


I tell him that's why I keep him around, haha. 



horselovingguy said:


> Its already beautiful...sleek clean lines.
> Walk out lower level and a wall of windows...to die for scenery!!


Exactly why we bought the property. That view of the dam, you can't beat that! The only thing would make it better, is seeing my horses grazing on the other side of it on a summer's evening, while I sit on the deck and enjoy a glass of wine. :Angel:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely jealous that you're able to do the build without a contractor. We're mid-kitchen renovation, and while we really like the people we're working with and they are very reasonable, it definitely is a real cost. But, that's what it takes when you don't have the skills yourself!

The snow guards you pictured are surprisingly not that popular here. We have them in a "V" shape above our doors to sort of move the snow around the entryway as it comes down, but I have never seen a whole roof crisscrossed with them like that picture. I have to imagine you get as much, if not more, snow than we do? I wonder if the concern here is that using them would keep snow piled up on the roof and actively not let it release? With so many old structures here, roofs collapsing due to snow load is an annual thing. On our house, we finally moved to gutters that easily snap out and are taken down in the winter, and have a really big drip edge with crushed stone all the way around to help with the water. Cutting down neglected, wild shrubs that were up against the house also helped a ton with keeping water off the foundation. 

I can't even imagine the number of decisions you're having to make, building not only a barn but a house at the same time. I'm overwhelmed with colors and materials in just one room!! :rofl:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

egrogan said:


> I wonder if the concern here is that using them would keep snow piled up on the roof and actively not let it release? With so many old structures here, roofs collapsing due to snow load is an annual thing.


Once in a while you hear of roofs collapsing, but not a regular thing. Yes, we can get tons of snow. No, it doesn't seem to pile up the snow too badly. Yes, it'll pile a little bit but not enough it's going to usually do any damage. Half the time it blows away in the next storm anyway! 




egrogan said:


> I can't even imagine the number of decisions you're having to make, building not only a barn but a house at the same time. I'm overwhelmed with colors and materials in just one room!! :rofl:


Ha, and that is why I love love love my interior designer! (another perk of hubby's job is he works with her all the time, so she gives us deals on stuff they have in stock anyway and want to get rid of) She is awesome and has helped me pick out everything. Because yes, there are 1,001 choices when it comes to those things!!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well no pictures anytime soon guys. Our lives, like everyone else, have been completely affected by COVID-19. 



My business is closed for at least the next 2 weeks and there will be absolutely no unnecessary expenses right now, including shelters for horses......


What an absolute disaster, for everyone; not just me.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful home! 
How exciting despite being shut down for now.

I've been looking at run in and shed row options myself as the previous owners of the place we bought were not horse owners. 
The prefabbed sheds that @egrogan has are the same ones available here. We have bought one in the past for hubby's leather shop. They are nice

Also there are these:
https://www.palouseranches.com/productphotos
I like these, they are built on skids. They can be moved then anchored back down if you wanted to throw them out on a few acres. You could move them easily if need be. Here the wind changes quite a bit depending on the time of year so it could be handy to be able to change how it faces?
Obviously you said your husband will be building but I like some of the ideas like the feeder inside for a run in shelter.

I'm one who doesn't need a real barn with box stalls but it's nice to have a place out of the weather to saddle/unsaddle and have a place to put horses up if they are ill/injured. Or if you need to leave early in the morning and don't want to try to catch a horse in the dark on several acres, catch the night before and thrown in a shed row pen with a run.

I hope you post pictures as building progresses!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Before we moved we built a run-in for my horse plus another boarder, in a neighbor's field. Things that we wish we would have thought of beforehand: 

1. Drainage. Correct that *first*, not afterward. Ask @egrogan! 
2. Prevailing winds. The low, sheltered side should be towards them, or your shelter could become a wind tunnel. 
3. Where to store hay and how is it going to get to the horses. Imagine the worst weather for doing this. 
4. Where the manure will be collected (hopefully a place a loader can get to.)

You now have plenty of time to think about this stuff ...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, a little update! (and picture overload) 

I brought Red and Shotgun *~*HOME*~* yesterday! We got a little windbreak up for them, put out a round bale and that'll be good enough for the time being.
When I can get back to work and get some money again, we'll get that run in shelter eventually. I can make do with little.



As we were working on the fence last week:
I am standing in the NE corner of the area I fenced off for them.
















And now I am in the opposite SW corner of the area I fenced off. 













Freshly arrived!!




























Took a very quick ride, first of the year, on Shotgun and ponyed Red along (because he was mad at the trailer). We just walked but they both (mostly) behaved. And then a pic after!


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Congrats Beau!! Wow, I've never noticed how big-boned Shotgun is. Little bit of topic, but what are his bloodlines?
Also, how is the run-in shed coming along? I've been following this topic for a while and was going to post my run in shed (very simple) but noticed that you got it all under control! 
Happy building! 😊😊


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Keira Cloudhawk said:


> Congrats Beau!! Wow, I've never noticed how big-boned Shotgun is. Little bit of topic, but what are his bloodlines?



Yes, he is very big boned. Very sturdy. I often feel like his "legs are swollen" if I have immediately compared him to one of my other horses, just because his bone structure is so large. Sometimes throws my vet off too, and then she remembers that's the way he is. 



He's a Mr Illuminator grandson. Sadly, his daddy is no longer a stud (just a gelding now!) but lots of his colts have gone on to do very very well in the barrel pen. If he was still breeding, I'd be snatching them all up. 

Here's his pedigree



I'm hopefully going to get my hands on another Mr Illuminator colt/filly this year. I know of a breeder in my state and a few people that have his colts and really like them. 





Keira Cloudhawk said:


> Also, how is the run-in shed coming along?



Completely halted for the moment. With my job literally stopping overnight due to COVID-19, the run-in shed will wait until I have an income again.


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

beau159 said:


> He's a Mr Illuminator grandson. Sadly, his daddy is no longer a stud (just a gelding now!) but lots of his colts have gone on to do very very well in the barrel pen. If he was still breeding, I'd be snatching them all up.
> 
> Here's his pedigree
> 
> ...


I beileive there is a filly for sale in my area (yearling if I recall) out of Mr. Illuminator Dash and a Corona Cartel Mare (interesting mix if I say so myself). Pretty pricey though, $3500 obo.

Someone has told me that my mare, Tequila, is related to Mr. Illuminator. I'm not sure about it though...



beau159 said:


> Completely halted for the moment. With my job literally stopping overnight due to COVID-19, the run-in shed will wait until I have an income again.


Darn Coronavirus. Not only is it stopping jackpots, major building plans, and other activities, but it's also stopping my weekly browse at the Tack Store. 😂😂


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

Where you are planning on storing your hay on wooden pallets that are on the floor, if you are not concreting that area, termites have a party with the wood against the soil. I have found this out by experience. My barn is made from Poplar wood, so they did not go into any treated posts nor do they like Poplar wood. Make sure you use plastic pallets.

My stalls are 12 X12, and I use one for my hay storage. I don't care for buying hay every other month, and like to buy a single cutting as often the conditions of the weather produce different hay. I buy alfalfa and if the weather was good, they hay will be small stemmed and the leaves will remain contact. But if it was rainy a lot, another cutting will be stemmy because they had to hold over so long to get the conditions right to bale it. That means the growth on the hay will be over 30 days old; will be very stemmy and often, the ground will be moist and will make drying it really difficult. That is when you get hay that the leaves shatter off of the stems.

Often hay will be good the first buy, then go back and get into a different cutting, and the hay is horrible. I buy enough hay from a good cutting at one time to last me the year. In this case, it takes a larger area than 12 X 12 to store it. I have a side shed on the barn with a wooden floor once the stall fills up. My barn is tall, and I cannot throw hay up so high in the stall. 

Someone was speaking about the ice on the roof tearing off the gutters. I live in the south where we get little ice, but when we do; the sun will hit the metal roof and melt it enough where it all comes down at once in a single sheet. Mostly on the South side of your house. It sounds like an avalanche. My roof is steeper than yours, and for two straight years, it tore the gutters off of my house. I finally took them down and I lay pine straw in my flower beds and up against the house so that when the water splashes, it does not stain the brick with mud.


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's mine. I got it from a random, side of the road, building business. There are several around that sell back yard buildings and car ports and things. They brought it on a truck and set it up. Bing bang boom it was done. Super easy. For the winter, I put up a gate on one side and stored hay in it. I can also use it to stall someone if they are injured or something. The only thing missing is tack storage...


----------

